# Linux-Headers

## tuxfan

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade erfolgreich auf den 2.6er Kernel umgestiegen. Wenn ich mein System updaten will, so will emerge immer noch die 2.4er Linux-Headers updaten. Benötige ich diese wirklich noch oder kann ich die problemlos unmergen?

----------

## ralph

Ne, die brauchst du noch. Die 2.6 sind noch masked afaik weil ein paar Pakete damit Probleme haben.

----------

## Mac Fly

Ich hab auch mal ein 

```
qpkg -I -v
```

gemacht, und da entdeckte ich dieses Paket. Ich habs dann unmerged, hab aber seither nicht rebootet, weiss also nicht, obs Auswirkungen hat. Nur wollte ich mplayer und gftp emergen und dies schlug fehl. 

```
In file included from /usr/include/bits/posix1_lim.h:130,

                 from /usr/include/limits.h:144,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/limits.h:132,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/syslimits.h:7,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/limits.h:11,

                 from /usr/include/bits/socket.h:31,

                 from /usr/include/sys/socket.h:35,

                 from gftp.h:31,

                 from bookmark.c:20:

/usr/include/bits/local_lim.h:36:26: linux/limits.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/sys/socket.h:35,

                 from gftp.h:31,

                 from bookmark.c:20:

/usr/include/bits/socket.h:305:24: asm/socket.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/sys/ioctl.h:27,

                 from gftp.h:34,

                 from bookmark.c:20:

/usr/include/bits/ioctls.h:24:24: asm/ioctls.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/sys/ioctl.h:30,

                 from gftp.h:34,

                 from bookmark.c:20:

/usr/include/bits/ioctl-types.h:25:24: asm/ioctls.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/bits/posix1_lim.h:130,

                 from /usr/include/limits.h:144,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/limits.h:132,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/syslimits.h:7,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/limits.h:11,

                 from /usr/include/bits/socket.h:31,

                 from /usr/include/sys/socket.h:35,

                 from gftp.h:31,

                 from cache.c:20:

/usr/include/bits/local_lim.h:36:26: linux/limits.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/sys/socket.h:35,

                 from gftp.h:31,

                 from cache.c:20:

/usr/include/bits/socket.h:305:24: asm/socket.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/signal.h:326,

                 from /usr/include/sys/wait.h:30,

                 from gftp.h:36,

                 from bookmark.c:20:

/usr/include/bits/sigcontext.h:28:29: asm/sigcontext.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/sys/ioctl.h:27,

                 from gftp.h:34,

                 from cache.c:20:

/usr/include/bits/ioctls.h:24:24: asm/ioctls.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/sys/ioctl.h:30,

                 from gftp.h:34,

                 from cache.c:20:

/usr/include/bits/ioctl-types.h:25:24: asm/ioctls.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/signal.h:326,

                 from /usr/include/sys/wait.h:30,

                 from gftp.h:36,

                 from cache.c:20:

/usr/include/bits/sigcontext.h:28:29: asm/sigcontext.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/errno.h:36,

                 from gftp.h:46,

                 from bookmark.c:20:

/usr/include/bits/errno.h:25:26: linux/errno.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/errno.h:36,

                 from gftp.h:46,

                 from cache.c:20:

/usr/include/bits/errno.h:25:26: linux/errno.h: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [bookmark.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** [cache.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gftp-2.0.16-r1/work/gftp-2.0.16/lib'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gftp-2.0.16-r1/work/gftp-2.0.16'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-ftp/gftp-2.0.16-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 59, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

Jetzt emerge ich die headers wieder, mal sehen, obs daran lag..

----------

## Mac Fly

Jep, lag daran  :Wink: 

----------

## rncwnd

 :Laughing: 

made exactly the same experience ...

... and all i wanted was to clean up my system a little bit ...

----------

